# New Cage For the Girls



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My girls got a new cage today  Still waiting on some more toys to come but I went ahead and set it up and moved over my trio.

The water bottle was removed for photos


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks really nice


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah yeah it is really nice... I might have to get a couple of those for my girls when I have a job again. You can fit a lot more fun stuff in with cage bars!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I just hate that its so hard to find cages with the right bar spacing.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah there were some decent ones at the store where I got some of my stock though. I was sorely tempted.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I found a bunch with 1/2 inch spacing but thats too big.


----------

